
Show HN: Watch how much you earn in real time - news_to_me
http://bean-counter.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/
======
nyx_
Cute; I remember writing something like this in school that would display
semester progress as a percentage out to a few decimal places so you could
watch it tick up during a particularly boring class.

Bug: you're not displaying the minutes value of the starting time with leading
zeros.

